# Ghost shrimp and babies



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

My ghost shrimps eggs have hatched. She is still carrying them under her belly area. She is very protective and fights anything that gets near her. I want to put her in my 1g after I move my guppy if I can move it. I heard the baby shrimp need brackish water and can not survive without it. I also heard the momma shrimp will eat the guppy, I am sooooo lost on what to do


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

As far as I know there is a "brackish" Ghost shrimp and then the normal freshwater variety which you see in the LFS. Unless you have the brackish variety then you will not need to add any salt for the babies to survive. Removing the female from the main tank into a rearing tank is best for the survival of the young.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If the eggs hatched, they would be on her underside any more. ;o)

There are a couple of different varieties of ghost/glass shrimp. And yes, some need brackish water for the zoe to develop. However, all do hatch in a larvae state but quickly morph into the adult form.

As for the ghostie bothering your shrimp, only the red claw species would pose a threat. Other than that, you're fine. Except the Guppy would surely eat the babes.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah the guppy died  but the baby shrimp arre gone too


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

James0816 said:


> If the eggs hatched, they would be on her underside any more. ;o)


Sry to heat about the guppy. (

BTW...this should have read they WOULD NOT be on her underside.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL I figured lol. But I had read they will cling to the bottom of the mother, and sometimes you have to coax them out. Eh I dunno. But I do now have a free 1g on my nightstand... debating what to put in it... lol


----------

